# Macbook Pro > Televiseur Sony (HDMI)



## jolefrei (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un Macbook Pro 15" (2010) et j'aimerais bêtement le brancher à mon nouveau téléviseur Sony Bravia KDL-EX600 par HDMI.

J'ai déjà acheté un adaptateur Mini Displayport > HDMI, un cable HDMI, j'ai tout branché, sélectionné la source HDMI en question sur mon téléviseur, et rien ne se passe.

Dans Preferences Systeme / Moniteurs, je n'ai rien qui me dit que j'ai un écran branché, je ne sais pas quoi faire. Des suggestions ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Janvier 2011)

jolefrei a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un Macbook Pro 15" (2010) et j'aimerais bêtement le brancher à mon nouveau téléviseur Sony Bravia KDL-EX600 par HDMI.
> 
> ...



  N'ayant plus de MBP je ne suis pas sur de la réponse mais il me semble que tu dois sélectionner l'écran externe seul ou l'écran externe + celui du MBP par les touches "fn" et "F3" du clavier de ton MBP.
Voyons si ça marche ?

PS: Ne pas oublier non plus de rechercher avec la touche "AV" du téléviseur le canal correspondant qui doit être "PC"


----------



## jolefrei (9 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Alors malheureusement ça ne marche pas. 
Fn+F3 ne fait rien d'autre qu'un petit bruit qui insinue "n'appuie pas là-dessus ça sert à rien" (le fameux bruit à définir dans les options, Frog, Funk etc...)

Pour le téléviseur j'ai essayé toutes les entrées possibles. Cependant, lorsque je choisis la source HDMI2 sur le téléviseur, le Macbook présente un écran bleu pendant une seconde (tout comme quand je branche/debranche le mini-displayport), donc il y a bien un minimum d'interaction entre les deux, mais aucun signal video ne transite.

D'autres idées ?


----------



## macdu (9 Janvier 2011)

jolefrei a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un Macbook Pro 15" (2010) et j'aimerais bêtement le brancher à mon nouveau téléviseur Sony Bravia KDL-EX600 par HDMI.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
j'ai eu le même problème avec deux câbles miniDP/HDMI acheté sur internet qui ne véhiculaient pas le son et le troisième a été le bon. La vidéo et le son fonctionnent. Regarde dans les "prefs system" si tu as le choix des HP de ta TV. Quant à la TV il faut paramétrer ton entrée HDMI sur sur une source PC.
Au fait je n'ai pas acheté mon câble chez Apple mais sur EBAYhttp://shop.ebay.fr/enjoy24hours/m...._odkw=&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1311#


----------



## jolefrei (9 Janvier 2011)

Non, je n'ai même pas le choix des HP du téléviseur. Branché ou non, rien ne change dans les prefs Son.
Dans la source PC, le téléviseur affiche "Pas de sync".

Mon adaptateur est celui-là :

http://www.amazon.fr/Premium-Apple-...42MK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294599864&sr=8-1

(pourtant plein de commentaires positifs...)


----------



## macdu (9 Janvier 2011)

jolefrei a dit:


> Non, je n'ai même pas le choix des HP du téléviseur. Branché ou non, rien ne change dans les prefs Son.
> Dans la source PC, le téléviseur affiche "Pas de sync".
> 
> Mon adaptateur est celui-là :
> ...



Les deux câbles identiques au tien que j'avais commandé sur Amazone (INDIPC) n'ont pas fonctionné. J'ai fini par commander :
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Adaptateur-Mini-...nnectiques&hash=item230a2acecf#ht_2734wt_1076


----------



## jolefrei (10 Janvier 2011)

nan mais le scandale quoi, ils se permettent de vendre un produit qui ne marche juste pas !
Difficile à croire, ou c'est juste notre Mac qui a des problèmes existentiels, ou le téléviseur Sony extrêmement exigent ?


----------



## muguette (30 Janvier 2011)

jolefrei, j'ai exactement le même problème que toi avec la même télé, j'ai acheté mes câbles chez un revendeur apple mais ça ne marche pas. Peux-tu me dire si tu as finalement résolu le problème en changeant de câbles ?


----------



## mikamars (18 Février 2011)

Hello à tous,

Je n'aide pas beaucoup le post, mais j'ai exactement le même problème que vous:
- Adaptateur Mini DP sur un macbook Pro 13" 'acheté chez Pro Electronics via leur boutique Amazon
- TV Sony Bravia KDL 40EX600
- câble HDMI tout à fait standard

... Et rien: pas de "sync", pas d'écran détecté...


EST CE QUE QUELQU'UN A UNE SOLUTION ???
REWARD: une récompense de 5 000 000 $ est offerte à celui qui nous apporte une réponse à ce problème !!

Merci d'avance.
Michaël


----------



## Dan le breton (18 Février 2011)

Il faut se mettre en mode miroir et lancer le film sur le Mac book plein ecran et youpi
kenavo


----------



## jc7net (15 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un MBP 15" début 2008 que j'ai branché sur la Sony KDL-32EX600 32" avec un câble DVI to HDMI et l'image est parfaite, juste un soucie  le son?! je sais que mon modèle ne transmet pas le son par ce câble. Donc est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de utiliser le jack en le connectant dans une autre entrer ? 

Je remercie votre réponse


----------



## laf (16 Mai 2011)

Ouh là, c'est justement ce que je voulais faire et votre post me refroidit. J'espère que vous allez trouver si le pb vient ou pas des câbles. J'étais prêt à acheter ceux d'Amazon mais je crois que je vais temporiser un peu.
Sinon, j'ai une Samsung, donc déjà pas la même marque. Si ça touche que des Sony, faut peut-être chercher par là.


----------

